# wheely! schaffe nicht wäre sehr dankbar über GUTE tipps



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo,
ich weiß es gibt diese Thema schon sau oft aber ich habe nirgends was gefunden zu meinem Problem. habe ein Corratec Motion Mountain-Bike und versuche damit seit ca. 2 Monaten einen Wheely. Ich habe auch schon viele Videos gesehen was aber auch nicht wirklich funktioniert hat.also: ich ziehe hoch und versuche gleichzeitig wie in vielen Videos beschrieben mich nach hinten zu lehnen was an sich nicht das Problem ist, trete an komme ein mal rum (also mit den Pedalen) das Bike kippt wieder nach vorne und ich werde auch wieder nach vorne gerissen. WAS ZUM HENKER MACHE ICH FALSCH??? wäre echt toll wenn mir einer ne ANSTÄNDIGE Antwort geben könnte und nicht sowas wie: " ich sag dazu nur eins: geh raus und üb!" weil das bringt mich nicht weiter! vielen dank schon mal im voraus für gute Tipps und
MFG Vinzent aus WK (NRW)*


----------



## --- (9. Oktober 2011)

Was zum Henker geht mit deiner Schrift ab??? Schau mal in den Bereich "Fahrtechnik". Erzähl bloß nicht das du nix findest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## memphis35 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es dich nach vorne reißt dann bist du mit dem Schwerpunkt wo ? Genau , zuweit vorne . Dein Schwerpunkt muß über der Hinterachse sein . Also entweder Oberkörper weiter zurück oder Rad vorne hochziehen . Noch etwas : Ich fahre wahrscheindlich schon länger Mountainbike als du alt bist und kann keinen Weehlie .

Mfg  35


----------



## LF-X (9. Oktober 2011)

Probier mal einen kleineren Gang.


----------



## stahlritzel (9. Oktober 2011)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


>



...sehr geil.......möchte auch sooooolange wheelen...


----------



## Kato (9. Oktober 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Probier mal einen kleineren Gang.


Würde ich auch sagen!
Andererseits was nützt dir der Wheele? 
Da finde ich Hinterrad versetzen können schon brauchbarer


----------



## singsang (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> *.........." ich sag dazu nur eins: geh raus und üb!" weil das bringt mich nicht weiter! *.....



Doch nur genau das bringt dich weiter.

üben üben üben..... 

Vom lesen im Forum und vom Videos anschauen lernst dus nicht. 

Du musst lernen ich nenns mal diesen "goldenen Punkt", zu finden.

Du kippst nach hinten --> Bremse ziehen
Du kippst nach vorne --> stärker treten
Du kippst nach links --> rechtes Knie raus
Du kippst nach rechts --> linkes Knie raus

Je mehr du übst desto weniger musst du korrigieren um das Rad oben zu halten.

Wenn du aber lieber im Forum rumhängst wurschtel dich hier mal durch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136615

Da ist alles gesagt


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

--- schrieb:


> Was zum Henker geht mit deiner Schrift ab??? Schau mal in den Bereich "Fahrtechnik". Erzähl bloß nicht das du nix findest....


 ich hab die schrift VERÄNDERT   XD


----------



## dusiema (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es gleich wieder runter geht, dann bist du noch zu weit vorn. Ganz einfach. Du musst den Punkt erreichen, wo es kurz vorm hinten rüber kippen steht. Nur dann reißt es dich nicht gleich wieder runter, wenn du "zwischen" 2 Pedalschwüngen bist. Da ist ja eine kleine "Lücke", weil man nicht durchgängig rund treten kann und die kurze "Lücke" kannst du nur überwinden, wenn du das Vorderrad so weit oben hast, dass du wirklich am "Kipppunkt" bist.

Den Punkt musst du erst mal hinkriegen. Davor hat man meistens Angst, weil es dann plötzlich "ganz leicht" wird und kurz vorm hinten rüber fliegen steht. Um sich da ran zu tasten, kannst du auch einfach erst mal versuchen das Vorderrad hoch zu ziehen und nach hinten abzusteigen. Dann legst du dich dabei nicht hin und kannst dich so aber langsam an den Punkt rantasten. Also immer weiter versuchen das absteigen hinaus zu zögern. Dann irgendwann versuchen auch den 2. "Pedalumschwung" hin zu kriegen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheindlich schon länger Mountainbike als du alt bist und kann keinen Weehlie .
> 
> Mfg  35


 
das kann ich mir sehr gut denken . ich bin 12 XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

singsang schrieb:


> Doch nur genau das bringt dich weiter.
> 
> üben üben üben.....
> 
> ...


 

ja danke,
was glaubst du was ich seit 2 monaten mache?? warum ich mich hier durchwurschtel??


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

dusiema schrieb:


> Wenn es gleich wieder runter geht, dann bist du noch zu weit vorn. Ganz einfach. Du musst den Punkt erreichen, wo es kurz vorm hinten rüber kippen steht. Nur dann reißt es dich nicht gleich wieder runter, wenn du "zwischen" 2 Pedalschwüngen bist. Da ist ja eine kleine "Lücke", weil man nicht durchgängig rund treten kann und die kurze "Lücke" kannst du nur überwinden, wenn du das Vorderrad so weit oben hast, dass du wirklich am "Kipppunkt" bist.
> 
> Den Punkt musst du erst mal hinkriegen. Davor hat man meistens Angst, weil es dann plötzlich "ganz leicht" wird und kurz vorm hinten rüber fliegen steht. Um sich da ran zu tasten, kannst du auch einfach erst mal versuchen das Vorderrad hoch zu ziehen und nach hinten abzusteigen. Dann legst du dich dabei nicht hin und kannst dich so aber langsam an den Punkt rantasten. Also immer weiter versuchen das absteigen hinaus zu zögern. Dann irgendwann versuchen auch den 2. "Pedalumschwung" hin zu kriegen.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 
danke für den tipp wird mir sehr wahrschenilich weiter helfen nur zzt. geht wahrscheinlich net bei uns regnets ( :´(
 gruss aus nrw : vinzent


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Just my 2 cents.[/quote]



Kato schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen!
> Andererseits was nützt dir der Wheele?
> Da finde ich Hinterrad versetzen können schon brauchbarer


 
ganz einfach der wheelie is die grundlage für den bunny hop der mich schon soooo lange fasziniert


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


>


 
das vid. is voll geill vorallem der OHNE vorderrad aber in allen wheelie-themen die es hier schon gibt existiert dieses video mindestens 15 mal    XD


----------



## Kato (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ganz einfach der wheelie is die grundlage für den bunny hop der mich schon soooo lange fasziniert


Dann halte dich nicht mit Eisdielenwheele auf sondern übe gleich den BunnyHop!


----------



## singsang (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> ja danke,
> was glaubst du was ich seit 2 monaten mache?? warum ich mich hier durchwurschtel??



nach 2 Monaten üben habe ich vielleicht 10m geschaft.

Ich habe fast ein Jahr geübt bis ich sagen konnte jetzt klappts halbwegs gut. 
Vielleicht bist du talentierter und schafst es in einem halben Jahr oder noch weniger.

Aber an der stetigen Übung geht kein weg vorbei.

Diesen und andere Tipps Tipps zum Wheelie findest du im Fahrtechnik thread zuhauf.

Viel Spass beim Üben und viel Erfolg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singsang (9. Oktober 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Andererseits was nützt dir der Wheele?



Ist ne prime Übung für den Gleichgeweichtssinn.

..und zum angeben natürlich


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

an kato: wie gasagt: der wheelie is die grundlage für den bunny hop vdh. muss ich wohl oder übel erst den wheelie üben 
und an singsang:
ich weiss dass daran kein weg vorbei geht aber ich wollt erst einmal ein paar theoretische sachen einholen  danke ich werds versuchen aber wie gesagt bei uns regnets wie sonstwas  
nochmal gruss aus nrw und trotzdem danke: vinzent


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

zu angeben sowieso


----------



## dertutnix (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> ... der wheelie is die grundlage für den bunny hop...



wirklich?

solltest du den wheelie können wollen, ok. dann üben.

zum bunny hop brauchst du ihn nicht wirklich. da "genügt", das vorderrad mit der entsprechenden technik in die luft zu bekommen.


----------



## Kato (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> zu angeben sowieso


eben!
Was nutzt es wenn du 100m Wheele fahren kannst?


----------



## Mitglied (9. Oktober 2011)

Kato schrieb:


> Dann halte dich nicht mit Eisdielenwheele auf sondern übe gleich den BunnyHop!


Außerdem eine gute Grundlage für den Manual, der nicht nur tierisch Spaß macht und jeder abfallenden Strasse was reizvolles gibt, sonder auch sehr nützlich ist um Wellen zu pushen oder wegzudrücken und zu einer aktiveren Fahrweise zu gelangen.
Und ein Wheelie über eine Mauer oder einen Northshore bringt das Blut in Wallung.

Außerdem finde ich alles an Videos, Tips, tralala bei dem Manöver überflüssig. Außer vielleicht gestreckte Arme, Blick nicht auf den Vorbau sondern 5 Meter oder mehr voraus, und üben bis zur Vergasung. Es dauert einen Sommer lang; einfach Fahrrad fahren und immer mal wieder ansetzen und irgendwann platzt der Knoten.


----------



## Strampelmann (9. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> an kato: wie gasagt: der wheelie is die grundlage für den bunny hop



Nö. 
Beim Bunny Hop ziehst Du den Lenker hoch, dadurch wird auch das Tretlager angehoben und der ganze Körper mit nach oben beschleunigt. Dann aus dieser Bewegung heraus den Lenker wieder bremsen und die Beine anziehen (Körperspannung vorausgesetzt). Um anfangs besser vorne hochzukommen die Zugstufendämpfung ganz auf. Dann mit Schmackes die Gabel komprimieren  und sich nach oben/hinten drücken. Durch die Feder und ohne die Dämpfung steigt das Vorderrad von allein. Der Rest ist oben beschrieben. 
Auf dem Hinterrad stehend einen Hüpfer machen ist wesentlich schwieriger. Einen Bunny aus dem Wheely (oder Manual, da tritt man eher nicht) dürfte das ganze noch viel schwieriger machen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> ... ich ziehe hoch und versuche gleichzeitig wie in vielen Videos beschrieben mich nach hinten zu lehnen was an sich nicht das Problem ist, trete an komme ein mal rum (also mit den Pedalen) das Bike kippt wieder nach vorne und ich werde auch wieder nach vorne gerissen. WAS ZUM HENKER MACHE ICH FALSCH???


Eins vorweg, ich kann keinen Wheelie. Aber er fasziniert mich. Ich probiere also immer mal wieder ein wenig herum.
Du versuchst anscheinend mit einer einzigen Bewegung sofort in den Balancepunkt zu kommen. Das ist vielleicht gar nicht nötig. Es wäre ja so schon ein Manual.
Konzentriere dich für die nächsten Versuche einmal unbedingt darauf, noch einen zweiten (und dritten) kraftvollen Pedaltritt zu machen. Das verhindert das Vorfallen auf das Vorderrad und du bekommst ein Gefühl für die neue Fahrsituation.
Ein etwas niedrigerer Gang kann helfen - aber Vorsicht!
Nachdem ich mir klargemacht hatte, dass man eigentlich nur irgendwo ein anständiges "Drehmoment" braucht, habe ich einmal einen ordentlich kleinen Gang eingelegt, die Zugbewegung und zwei kräftige Tritte gemacht. Der Erfolg war überwältigend. Ich lag auf dem Rücken auf der Straße und das Bike lag auf mir. Halber Salto rückwärts aus dem Stand. Absolut perfekt! 

Also rantasten. Du schaffst das!

Paul


----------



## vinzentrs1 (10. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank für die guten tipps leute ihr seid die besten aber bei uns regnet es IMMER noch oder soll ich sagen schon wieder ??
gruss aus nrw (wk)

vinzent


----------



## MR-X (11. Oktober 2011)

Das wichtigste ist , dass du in der Fahrposition die Arme durchgestreckt hast. Um das Vorderrad nach oben zu bekommen ist es wichtig einen automatismus vom Zusammenspiel zwischen vorderem Pedal und deinem Oberkörper zu entwickeln. Ich hab den rechten Fuß vorn , diesen in Parallelstellung zum Boden  und um das Rad nach oben zu bekommen gehe ich erst nur mit dem Oberkörper nach unten ( dabei beugen nur die Arme , rücken bleibt grade ) und werfe mich dann nach hinten. Wichtig ist das die bewegung aus den Armen gleichzeitig mit dem Antritt kommt.
Dann musst du versuchen den Punkt zu finden ! Arme immer durchgestreckt ! Nicht versuchen das Vorderrad mit den Armen ranzuziehen oder so ! Wenn du an den oberen Punkt kommst sind die Arme gestreckt. Seitliches Kippen gleichst du über ein Zusammenspiel aus Knien und leichten lenkbewegungen aus. Wichtig ist erstmal grade  hochzukommen die erste Bewegung ist die wichtigste. Grundsätzlich immer einen Finger an die Bremsen .... 
Du musst den schleifpunkt deiner HR bremse genau kennen ... Wenn du ein wenig hecklastig bist , lass einfach ein bisschen anschleifen , kippst du nach vorn , ein wenig trampeln. 
Das es so klappt kannste hier sehen , das war denke ich einer meiner längsten ... Irgendwann tun die Arme dann auch weh ! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybUcuRXKO8Y&feature=related"]long Wheelie mtb      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und wichtig Arme durchgestreckt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outdoorjunkie (11. Oktober 2011)

@vinzent
Du weisst wie man es üben soll,und wie es aussehen sollte.

Hast du dich mal selbst gefilmt dabei?
Dann siehst du leichter was du falsch machst. 

Wirkt manchmal Wunder sich selbst zu beobachten.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (11. Oktober 2011)

ok werd ich mal ausprobieren danke


----------



## vinzentrs1 (11. Oktober 2011)

wer is 12- bis 20 jahre alt kommt aus der gegend um solingen und hat am wochenende zeit?? würde mich gern ma mit en paar jungs oder auch mal mädels von euch treffen zum chillen biken und co. hätte wer interesse??


----------

